# Wer fischt was 2005



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Februar 2005)

Weils letztes Jahr so gut geklappt hat auch dieses Jahr wieder...

Was fischt die Hunter-Gemeinde im Board? (soll keine Tackleprotzerei werden, sondern dient nur dazu mal nen Querschnitt hier raus zu kriegen)
Ne kleine Begründung warum ihr gerade das Teil verwendet wäre nett.

Interessant sind:

-Ruten
-Rollen
-Schnur
-Camp
-Liege/Stuhl
-Schlafsack
-Pod/Rutenablage
-Zubehör (Haken, sonstiges "unverzichtbares" Zeug)
-Futteral/Taschen
-Kescher
-Bissanzeiger

Also haut in die Tasten. :m 

@Rob

Wenn der Thread was taugt könnte man ihn fest pinnen um ihn als Infoquelle bei Fragen zu nehmen. :g


----------



## robertb (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Na denn auf zum 05er Update   

-Ruten : 2 mal Leitner Carpfighter 12"/3lbs Standard-Sic-Beringung
            2 mal Ultimate Danau Classic 12"/2,75lbs (Reserve)

-Rollen : 3 mal Big Baitrunner XL
             2 mal Baitrunner 5000 GTE (Reserve)

-Schnur : Sänger Anaconda extreme 0,35er
              Fireline 20er meist ohne Schlagschnur
              Berkley Trilene Big Game 0,29er

-Bissanzeiger : Carpsounder CSF-1 Ampel-Set + Illu Euro Swinger

-Abhakmatte : Chub Prowler Protection Mat

-Camp : Chub Cyfish II

-Liege/Stuhl : Fox Ultra 3 Bedchair / JRC Cocoon Chair (demnächst)

-Schlafsack : Der gute alte Bundeswehr 

-Pod/Rutenablage : Cynget Grand Sniper standard

-Zubehör : Gamakatsu G-Carp, Fox 2SX und Korda Wide Gap werden heuer gestestet, meine Kryston-Favoriten (Silkworm und Supesilk)

-Futteral/Taschen : Nash 4Quiver mit 2 mal 12"Rod Skins, Nash Monster Carry 
  all in camouflage

-Kescher : Nash Hooligun 42" Super Kescher aber besch... Tasche

Irgendwie fehlt mir noch was  |kopfkrat  werds später nacheditieren


----------



## Carp2004@Kevin (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Moin Carpcatcher!
Also ich fang mal von vorne an, mit was ich fische!!
Ruten: Daiwa Emblem 2,75 lb + Spro Hydro Carp 2.50 lb. Dieses Jahr hol ich mir neue, da ich bald 18 werde und dann auch mit 3 Ruten fischen darf. Diese werden dann von der Frima Fox sein. Wahrscheinlich die Fox X-Treme. Gefällt mir von der Wurfeigenschaft und von dem leichten Händling!
Camp: Fox Euro Dome, denn es ist sehr Preiswert und dazu noch groß. Ausserdem verfügt es über eine 6 oz. Aussenplane und die Wasserbeständigkeit wird erhöht. Die doppelwandkonstruktion verhindert jegliche  Kondesation und es hat ein ziehlich leichtes Gestänge.
Liege:Ultimate Culture Bedchair, weil er sehr Preiswert war und dazu noch eine gute Bewertung bekommen hat.
Schlafsack: Ganz normalen, nichts besonderes!
Pod: Fox Horizone Pod, weil ich auch mal meine Ruten Horizontal aufbauen kann und es ehr standsicher ist. Ausserdem hat es keine Schrauben , die man wieder drhen muss um das Pod zu verstellen.
Rollen : Noch eine Ocuma Interceptor und eine Daiwa. Dieses Jahr kommen auch hier 3 neue Rollen von Shimano natürlich!
Schnur: Dieses Jahr verwende ich mal die Fox Soft Steel. Kollegen von mir haben damit gute Erfahrung gemacht und ich wollte die einfach mal testen!
Zubehör: -Haken: Fox Serie 2, weil er sehr scharf ist und einfach im Karpfenmaul nicht so schnell ausschlitzt.
-Vorfachmaterial : Kryston Super Nova und Pelzer Duralink, weil ich in einem Gewässer nagel, wo es viel Kraut gibt und dies mit die beste Wahl ist!
Montage: Safety clip. Sie sicher und einfach zu bauen.
Dann beutze ich noch Karpfenklinik, ein kleines Antiseptikum, dass Wunden besser heilen lässt, sollte man immer dabeihaben!
Natürlich darf auch nicht eine gute Kopflampe fehlen die Petzl Tikka Plus, den dort sind ein paar neue Verbesserungen zur normalen Trikka, z.B. dass der Kopf endlich um Stufen verschwenkbar ist.
Fuuteraltasche: Perca Deluxe Karpfenfutteral, dort passen auch mal mehrere Ruten rein und es ist demnach auch noch sehr geräumig.
Kescher: Dieses Jahr verwende ich den Fox x-Treme Kescher, denn er ist sehr groß und das ist meiner Meinung nach das Wichtigste an einem Kescher, sowie das er ein Abnehmbares Netz hat!

Das ist so im Großen und Ganzen meine Tackleausrüstung für das Jahr 2005


----------



## BigBaitrunner (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Hallo,

Ruten:
2x Nash Outlaw XS 12" 2,75 lb

Rollen:
2x Shimano BigBaitrunner Long Cast

Schnur:
Anaconda Extrem Line in 0,32 

Camp:
Nash Viper 2Man Dome

Liege/Stuhl:
Nash Outlaw Deluxe 3 Bein/No Name Stuhl

Schlafsack:
Nash SnugBug

RodPod:
Fox Sky Pod 3er Ausführung

Zubehör:
Haken:Fox 2XS, Nash Fang X
Vorfach: Kryston SnakeBite in 15 lb und in 25 lb
Bleieonut Leads, Kugelbleie und Distance Leads
Swivel:Nash Swivels
Montage: Safety Clip und Run Rig
.................................................

Futteral/Rucksack:
Caprute De Luxe Futterale/Nash Speedload Pursuid 90 Liter Rucksack

Kescher:
Fox Warrior

lg BigBait


----------



## Blackmax (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Momentan siehts bei mir so aus:

*Ruten:
*2x Century Blackmax 12ft 2 1/2 Pounds
2x Century Armalite Top Gun 12ft 3 1/2 Pounds

Century macht schöne Blanks und die Ruten sind einfach Multitalente. Besitzen ein ungemeines feingefühl, haben aber noch genug Power um jeden Fisch zu landen.

*Rollen:
*2x Shimano US Baitrunner 4500 A-Serie
2x Daiwa Tournament SS-3000

Die Baitrunner ist halt Kult. Jedoch lässt die Schnuraufwicklung zu wünschen übrig. Waren meine ersten Rollen und bleiben deswegen noch weiterhin im gebrauch.
Die SS-3000 sind zwar nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand, aber läuft und läuft und läuft...
*
Schnur:
*Profiblinker Carbon X 0,31mm 8,3 Kg 

Nach langer Suche hab ich diese Schnur wieder gefunden. Habe die letzten Jahre immer wieder Schnüre mit Drall gehabt und mich richtig geärgert. Im Wasser fast nicht sichtbar und der Preis ist bezahlbar- 1000m 20 Euro.

*Camp/Schirm:
*Fox Explorer + Winterskin
Fox Oval Umbrella

2004 kam er dann endlich zu mir nach Hause! 2003 habe ich fast das ganze Net durchsucht um ein passendes Zelt zu finden. Hatte schon fast das Titan, Amadrillo oder den Frontier bestellt. Zum Glück gewartet und den Exploristen gekauft. Mit Winterskin unschlagbar. 1 Woche Dauerregen- Kein Tropfen ist durch gekommen. Was soll man dazu sagen. Das Gestell ist aus Plastik, Metall wäre da besser aber wenn man ein bisschen aufpasst geht da nix kaputt, höchstens da fällt ein Baum drauf :-!
Der Fox Schirm ist einfach der Beste den ich kenne. Die Strebenenden sind in einer Stofftasche und nicht wie bei anderen an den Schrim angenäht. Hat auch ziemlich viele Unwetter erlebt. 
Wie man sieht, in Sachen Wohnung halte ich zu FOX.

*Liege/Stuhl:
*JRC Terry Hearn Stealth Bedchair 3-Leg + Billig Stuhl

Damals hatte ich die Liege noch zu einem hohen Preis gekauft, doch das Geld war es Wert! Für mich gibt es keine bessere Liege.
Kleiner Stuhl den ich in die Liege stoppfe. Habe keine Lust noch eine kleine Liege ans Wasser zu schleppen.

*Schlafsack/Back Shroud:
*JRC 5 Seasons + Kevin Nash Bag Shroud

Guter Schlafsack den es nur noch in England zu kaufen gibt. Den Bag Shroud nehm ich im Winter noch als zusätzliche Decke mit und im Sommer schlafe ich nur unter der Decke.

*Pod/Rutenablage
*Goal Post Set Up - Cygnet Pivot Buzzer Bars + 4 Cygnet Storm Poles
High Pod - 2x Cygnet Skycraper 

Cygnet, einer meiner Lieblingsfirma. Macht gute Produkte. Mein Goal Post nehm ich übers ganze Jahr. Kein verdrehen, perfekter Halt.
Die zwei Cygnet Skycraper, noch in der alten Version kein Multi, hab ich mir vor einem Monat gekauft. Für Waller oder wenns eben mal extremer wird. 
Alles hält Bombenfest!

*Zubehör:
*Hayabusa Haken 2,4,6,8
Petzl Tikka 
Fox Inline Bleie 3 oz
Cormoran Lead Core 25lb
Drennan Dacron 15lb
PVA Beutel
Selfmade Groundbait
Chub Large Pillow (Kopfkissen)

Ohne die Sachen gehe ich nicht angeln.
Jaja, ich besitzte auch ein Kopfkissen und bin verdammt stolz drauf! 

*Futteral/Taschen:
*Fox Quiver Combo + 12ft Wychwood Rutentaschen
2x Wychwood Carryalls
2x Wychwood Boilie Bags
2x TNT Lead Bags 
1x TNT Stiff Rig Wallet
1x Fox Box Medium

In die Lead Bags passt allesmögliche rein. TNT hat eine Top Verarbeitung. Weiterhin mag ich die Wychwood Taschen. Ebenfalls gute Qualität. Das Fox Futteral war so das erste Teil was ich mir gekauft habe. Damals noch die super Fox Qualität, dick gepolstert und und und. Die Fox Box ist die Hartplastikbox schlecht hin. Naja nur Medium ist ein bisschen zu klein.

*Kescher/Abhakmatte:
*Fox Predator Net
Cobra Safty Carp Mat

Das Predator Net werde ich mir die Woche noch bestellen.
Die Matte reicht mir. Lässt sich sehr klein rollen. Meine Kumpels haben alle die Pelzer, da brauch ich nicht noch ein Gästebett. Die Matte hat einen Kopfschutz für Karpfen. Soll den Karpfen ruihg stellen. Sie schwimmt natürlich auch.

*Bissanzeiger
*Delkim Tx-i + Sounderbox
Nash "The Wasp"

Hat Carpcatcher glaube ich vergessen, oder? 
Endweder man mag Delkim, oder nicht. Für mich die Bissanzeiger schlecht hin. Das Design ist zeitlos schön und ist einfach nicht mehr wegzudenken. Die neuen mag ich nicht. Ist halt so.
Die Wasp sind auch super Bissanzeiger. Habe allerdings die neuere Version.

Bestimmt fällt mir nochwas ein!!

MfG
*Basti*


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Also  Tackle für 2005 steht fast...

*Ruten:* 


3X Armalite Century MK II 13" 3 LBS (Hab ich selber gebaut, für den ersten Versuch ganz gut geworden #6 )
3X Century NG 12" 3,5LBS Ghetto-Style Handmade
2X Nash Pursuit 12" 2,75LBS
1X Shimano Diaflash 12" 2,5 LBS
1X Balzer Matrix 13 Fuß 3,5 LBS

*Rollen:* 

3X DAIWA Tournament Entoh 5000
3X DAIWA Emblem X5000A
2X Shimano Baitrunner 6010 GT (altes Modell)

*Schnur:* 

20er Corastrong (Distanzfischen und Wasserpflanzen)
31er Berkley Big Game in Solargreen  :g 

*Zweitwohnung:* 
Chub Bivie

*Liege/Stuhl:* 

JRC Cocoon 3 Bein
Chub Snooper-Chair (Seeehr bequem)

*Schlafsack:* 

Fox 3/4 Season
FOX Decke
Hutchie Deep Sleep I
Nash Snug Bug

*Rutenauflagen:* 

Fox Goal Post-Aufbau
Snyper 

*Zubehör:* 

Petzl Tikka Plus
Cobra Mini und Super in SCHWARZ

*Futteral:* 

Fox Royal Quiver + Einzelfutterale

*Taschen:* 

2X Kevin Nash Monster Carp Carryall
Fox Rig Wallet
Fox Leads und Bits Bag
TNT Bait Carryall

*Bissanzeiger:* 

3X Delkim TX-i Plus mit Reciever
FOX Euroswinger Präsi-Set

*Kescher /Carp Care:* 

FOX Carbon Folding Net
Prologic Kescher
FOX Elite Unhooking Mat

Dazu kommt dann noch Foto-Zeuch, Waage und anderer mehr oder weniger nützlicher Krams


----------



## Ultimate (27. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Alsooo:
*Ruten*
Shimano Tribal XTR Lowrider 2,75lbs 12" #6 

*Rollen*
Shimano Baitrunner 4500B #6 

*Schnur*
Shimao Technium 0,35

*Liege/Stuhl*
Irgendso ne Liege ohne Namen sieht aus wie FOX

*Schlafsack*
Storm Pilot

*Pod/Rutenablage*
Von Quantum hat 4 Beine und is in alle Richtungen Hoch und runter zu verstellen, sau stabil

*Zubehör (Haken, sonstiges "unverzichtbares" Zeug)*
Haufen FOX,Hutchinson,Owner Haken
Fox large Tackel Box*
Colemann Black Cat Heizung
Pelzer Boilienadel-bohrer mit LED Beleuchtung
Pelzer Abhackmatte
Led Kopflampe
Bivvy Lampe
Bivvy Tabel
4 Nash Karpfensäcke

Futteral/Taschen
Nash Tasche ähnlich mit einer Reisetasche
Pelzer Executive Rod Holdall

Kescher
Pelzer Promo

Bissanzeiger
Delkim Plus
Fox MK2 Swinger

Habe bestimmt 1000 Sachen vergessen wenn mir noch was wichtiges einfällt sag ichs euch*


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Noch nen Angeberthread? 

Egal, hab einfach mal den Letzten Kopiert und ergänzt, denn Geändert hat sich nicht viel.

Ruten 
3x Daiwa AKN 12' 2,5 lbs

Weil das die geilsten Allrounder überhaupt sind.
3x Daiwa Emblem inline 13' 2,75lbs
3x Ultimate Novell 13' 3,5lbs

Also die Ultimate hab ich letztes Jahr schon verkauft, Die Inliner suchen derzeit einen Neuen liebhaber. Wie wärs? 2 Sätze weitwurfruten ist dann doch was übertrieben, und noch nen Keller wollte ich auch nicht anbauen.
Werd mir dann wohl nen satz Multi-Stationärrollen-Kombiberingte bauen. vermutlich Century SP.
Mir spukt da aber noch so eine Weitwurfmöglichkeit im kopf rum, eventruell verkauf ich die AKNs auch noch, verbanne die Muliti in den Meeresschrank, und Bau mir nen Satz B&W Hexagraph 12' 2lbs für alles.

Rollen
2x Shimano Big BTR M
seltener daiwa Infinity 5000 und Shimano Big BTR LC
ganz selten Multis (Penn 525 GS mag)

Die LC hab ich auch weggetan.
Und die Infinity und Penn sehen auch nur die Sonne, wenn man mal ganz weit raus muss, was selten der Fall ist.

Pod
Cygnet Grand Snyper Extreme
Ian Golds Tripod
beide was Modifiziert

Das Snyper ist erstmal verkauft, bei dem Angebot konnte ich nicht nein Sagen. Wenn mal Geld da ist kauf ich mir aber nen Neues, ist halt extrem Variabel und dennoch sehr leicht.
Dafür hab ich mir wieder das Fox Supa-Pod zugelegt, und gleich 3x damit ich die Ruten einzeln Parken kann  #6 , ausserdem wiegen die 3 zusammen weniger als das Snyper und ein Piepkonzert beim gegentreten gibts auch nicht.  

Swinger
Kevin Nash Wasp, modifizierter Kopf

Never change a Winning Team! Und an perfekten Swingern gibts auch nichts zu verbessern.

Pieper
Nur noch Delkim, hat aber lange gedauert bis ich dafür reif war.

Ist halt am Ausgereiftesten und am besten auf den Angler zugeschnitten, im gegensatz zu vielen Hightechmonstern, die sich marketingleute erdacht haben. Hab aber immer noch keinen 3. TXI+ ...

Schnur
Berkley BG Specimen, Sufix Synergie, ProFish Ghostline

Billig und bewährt. Dieses Jahr wird die Dreamtackle Sensi touch getestet. Und Berkley ist auch nicht mehr ganz so wie sie war. Die Profish ist übrigens eine UK-Meeresschnur, und wer behauptet, es gäbe was abriebfesteres, der lügt.

Blei 
Alles wo gibt, je nachdem wo, aber normal immer ab 85g
Am liebsten Korda Pears an den Uraltnashsafetyboldclips.

Jo, hauptsache fliegt und liegt anschliessend wo es soll.

Haken
Normalerweise Fox serie1 und Nash Pattern 1, je nach gewässer.

Alte liebe rostet nicht. Aber mit Kordas könnte ich mal fremdgehen.

Vorfach
Am liebsten Drennan Carp Dacron in 15 lbs gespleisst. Wer lacht da

Ich liebe spleissbares ultraweiches material.

Schlagschnur
Am liebsten Dick und geflochten, selten Amnesia, oder dicke Berkley BG.

Wenn die weitwurfidee funzt, streich ich diesen Punkt komplett.

Kescher
Ultimate MK III

Billig und tut. Wenn der Hutchi nur nicht so sauig teuer wäre...

Unhooking mat
Hutchinson, riesengross, aber ohne Styrofüllung. Die mochte ich noch nie

Unhooking mat Ersatzlos gestrichen, Kinderbadeboot gekauft, weil schonender und leichter und kleiner und billiger und sauberer und !!! Gelber 

Weigh Sling
Ultimate mit Stangen oben drin

Weil ultraschonend und billiger als Fox. Harmoniert aber auch optimal mit dem Boot

Liege 
Fox Ultra 2, bei allen anderen gefällt mir die Beinverstellung nicht.

Manchmal wünschte ich, ich könnte alurohr biegen und schweissen. Das mistding ist ungeeignet bei stark abschüssigen ufern, lauseschwer und vom Lack reden wir lieber nicht (welcher auch). Wieso hab ich Esel die alte verkauft #q Dafür gehöre ich doch mit 1l ausgelaufenem monstercrab im Schlafgemach bestraft.

Und mein heissgeliebtes und viel von unwissenden belächeltes Foxkissen. 

Kult ist Kult

Schlafsack
Zugegeben, bin ich  (aber gottseidank noch kein schalsack wie andere...) 
Fox Arctic 5 season

Ich sach nur Mittenreisverschluss. 2x dank Expanderpanel. Platz ohne ende. Und auch allwettertauglich von 30+ bis 12-, nicht wie viele andere.

Haus
Fox Evo und Fox Supa stehen grad bei Ebay, ab sofort wohne ich standesgemäss in nem Aqua Pioneer.

Und das bleibt auch so. Hab noch nichts genialeres gesehen ausser bei Raumschiff Enterprise, aber für den transportablen Wetterschutzkraftfeldgenerator ist die Sternzeit noch nicht ganz reif.

Nen Fox Sleeping bag Cover hab ich mir derweil noch zugelegt. Sprich dieses Ungepolsterte Deckdenkopfmitabteil. Mal schauen wie das so ist in der Praxis. 

Taschen, kisten und gedöns
Nun zunächst mal hat jede Rute nen dream Tackle einzelfutteral, weil das damals die einzigsten mit ausgefalleneren Längen waren.
Der Fotokram findet in der Rimowa Ultralight ein Sicheres Unterkommen 
Die Bleie sind in ner TNT Tasche, Gute quali für kleine Mark.
Dann liebe ich unzerknitterte vorfächer (altes Zieharmonikarigtrauma) und hab die guten Gardner Rig Bins.
Ne Cormoran kleinteilekiste. 
Und den ganzen unsinn packe ich dann in das Fox Monstercarryall. weil das schlicht das gewaltigste Carryall am Markt ist.
Nen 1A Fox 70l Medium Voyager rucksack hab ich auch noch. WILL DEN KEINER HABEN? |wavey: Mit meinem Rücken ist das Rucksackschleppen nicht so der Bringer. 


Fressalienbehältnis
Coleman 68 liter Kühlbox

Ich vergass letztes mal den 40l Absorbertiefkühler im Auto für den Nachtisch zu erwähnen.

Kocher
MSR Whisperlite 600, tausche ich gerade testweise gegen nen Tatonka Benzinbrenner für das Trangiaset aus. Töpfe kommen aus Titan. Bisher Sigg Inoxal (wie Trangia Duossal) Und ne Bialetti Espressomaschine zum Kaffeebereiten 

Whisperlite ist wech, schade. Der Tatonka aber auch, schliesslich will ich den sanft säuselnden Ton der 20m entfernten Autobahn noch geniessen können.   
Titantöpfe sind der letzte schrott, ich weiss jetzt, wie meine Exnachbarin es schaffte Suppe anbrennen zu lassen.
Hab jetzt den Nachfolger des MSR Whisperlite, den Simmerlite, der ist nen bissel sensibel beim vorheizbenzin reinlassen, Russt dafür aber nur noch halb so viel, ist noch leiser als der eh schon leise Whisperlite und ist von der Bedienung auch noch ne idee besser. Teure erfahrung, aber wenigstens hab ich jetzt den Besten Kocher überhaupt.
Der ist in den (mittels Fotostativ höhergelegten  #6 , man wird alt (und fett und unbeweglich))  Trangiawindschutz gebastelt. Dazu Duossaltöpfe und ne beschichtete Pfanne. Besser geht nicht.
Und für 1 person hätte die Kaffeemaschine auch in der 9. oder 12-Tassen-Espresso version ausgereicht. Ist aber echt geschmeidig, morgens son Frischgebrühter.

Heizung
Coleman Model 518E
ist schliesslich kalt um diese Jahreszeit, kennt Ihr sicher, wart ja auch mal Jung 
Dem kann ich nix hinzufügen. Wir haben 30cm schnee und -12 grad...

Sherpa
suche ich noch. Bewerbungen bitte mit Foto per PM. Schlank Dunkelhaarig und Grossbusig bevorzugt...

Da sich unverschämterweise immer noch kein Krempelschlepper eingefunden hat (Ich muss mal mit dem Arbeitsvermittler nen ernstes wörtchen reden) war ich genötigt, mir einen Black-Label-Baits trolley zu organisieren. War nen Fehler, das Teil ist so Stabil und angenehm zu fahren, dass der Kollege sein Tackle auch immer mit draufpackt, der Sack  :c
(mal im Ernst, da kann mir jeder andere Trolley derzeit für gestohlen bleiben, genial hoch 10 das Teil, nur die Räder könnten im Gelände ne nummer grösser. Ist dank ebay aber kein Thema zu erledigen. Kaufen, anstecken, fertig) 

Boot

Ich bin inzwischen stolzer Besitzer eines 3,25m Bananabootes. Und eines niegelnagelneuen Echolotes. Auf zum Forellenpuff    

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

ah wahnsinn ist euch leicht langweilig
ich glaub da sitz ich morgen noch da wenn ich das aufschreibe.
hab aber wieder einen satz neue karpfenruten.dieses mal sind es die balzer carp edition royal 2,5 lbs geworden.mit 3,90 schau mer mal.freu mich schon auf die ersten drills.das andere zeug schreib ich nicht auf.dauert zu lang..lg rob


----------



## Pilkman (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Soo wahnsinnig viel hat sich bei mir auch nicht geändert...

*Rollen:* 
3x Okuma Axeon AXS 65

Wirklich geniale Rollen mit einem satten Lauf auch unter Volllast. Eine Sahnebremse, edle Ausstattung, vollwertige identische Ersatzspule und das alles für einen bezahlbaren Preis. Den Guten werd ich erstmal ´ne Weile treu bleiben, selbst meine alten Emblems müssen sich da etwas hinten anstellen.

*Ruten:* 
3x Shimano Technium Specimen Slim 12ft. / 2,75 AXSDL

Auch mit den Ruten bin ich sehr zufrieden: Kräftige semiparabolische Aktion, schlanker Blank, gute Fuji-Komponenten, sauberes und direktes Drillfeeling, hervorragend präzise Wurfeigenschaften.

*Rod Pod:* 
Das Snyper hab ich wieder verkauft.

Nichts gegen das Snyper, es ist genial. Aber aus Gründen der Tackleminimierung und weil ich ein Pod in 99% der Fälle bei uns nicht brauche ist es gegen einen Obolus an einen Freund gegangen.

Cygnet Continental Goal Post + 4 Nash Power Bivvysticks

Die alten Continental gewinnen keinen Schönheitspreis, aber sind super solide Teile. Kein Hohlmaterial sondern massiv. Außerdem cygnettypisch vernünftig breit auch für Big Pits mit fetten Kurbeln.
Die Nash werden bei Gelegenheit und "Kohle" vielleicht noch gegen die Stormpoles von Cygnet eingetauscht, sind einfach leichter und ebenfalls genial stabil.

*Bissanzeiger / Swinger:* 
3x Delkim TX-i Plus + 6er Delkim RX Pro Receiver
modifizierte Fox Euroswinger auf MKII-Umbau

Das CSF1 von Carpsounder hat mich leider auch in der synchronen Version nicht vollständig überzeugt, der Funk ist einfach nicht richtig ausgereift und die Leistungsfähigkeit wurde zugunsten der energiesparenden Arbeitsweise zu stark zurückgefahren. Deshalb der Wechsel zu den Delkims.
Zu den Swingern braucht man nichts sagen, mit den MKII-Clips sind die Euros erst perfekt.

*Bleie / System:* 
Fox Inliner von 4,0oz 
Korda Safety Bolt mit Mikableien 200 Gramm
Fox Leadcore-Leader 45lbs selbsgespleißt
Korda Rig Tube

Fox hat einfach die genialsten Inliner mit der besten Wirbelhalterung. Fische ich zu fast nur.

*Hauptschnur / Schlagschnur:*
Spulensatz 1: Berkley Fireline in 0,20mm / 400m pro Spule
Spulensatz 2: Dreamtackle Super Touch 0,35mm / 450m pro Spule
Schlagschnur: Amnesia 20lbs, 25lbs, Korda 20lbs, 0,50er Mono u.ä.

Die Super Touch ist spitzenmäßig und wird zu 90% von mir gefischt. Die Fireline ist nur für das Longrange-Angeln auf über 100 Metern, ansonsten geht alles mit der Mono.

*Vorfächer / Haken / Kleinteile:*
Kryston Merlin 15 und 25lbs 
Kryston Quicksilver 25lbs 
Kryston Snake Bite 25lbs
Korda Wide Gape 4, 6 und 8
Fox Serie 2 in 2, 4 und 6
Fox Serie 2XS in 2, 4 und 6
Hayabusa European Boiliehook in 2 und 4
Solar Boilie-Needle

*Camp / Bivvy / Komfort:*
Wetterschutz: Chub Oval Extra + Overwrap
Schlafsack: The Northface Cat´s Meow 3D
Decke: Black Label Baits Summer Sleep Case Cover
Kocher: Trangia Duosal mit Primus Gasbrenner-Einsatz
Table: Cygnet Bivvy-Table
Lampe: Petzl Tikka Plus
Kopfkissen: Eagle Creek Headrest

Das Schirmsystem von Chub hat mich so überzeugt, dass ich mein Nash Hurricane Special verkaufen konnte. Mit Overwrap ist der Oval Extra auch für längere Sitzungen tauglich.
Der Schlafsack muss evtl. mal langsam ersetzt werden, die Decke ist meiner Meinung nach die beste ihrer Art.
Genial auch das Kopfkissen: Nimmt beim Transport keinen Platz weg und wird zusammen mit dem Table in der Liege transportiert, leicht aufgeblasen stützt es den Kopf absolut ergonomisch korrekt auf einem waschbaren Fleecebezug.

*Liege / Stuhl:*
Ultimate Protect 3-Leg / Fox Recliner

Wieder nachgespannt kann man auf der Liege vernünftig schlafen, noch erfüllt sie also ihren Zweck. 
Der Recliner von Fox ist ein Superstuhl, nervig ist nur das einmalige Geknarze beim Hinsetzen. Ist aber eine Recliner-Krankheit.

*Kescher / Abhake*
Ultimate  Climax 42"
Ultimate Bullet
Ultimate Wickelmatte für den mobilen Einsatz
TNT Safety Weigh Sling

*Taschen / Futteral:*
Shimano Tribal XT Quiver mit 3x12ft. Einzelfutteralen
Nash Monster Carry All
TNT Dip Case für gedippte Boilies und PopUps
Fox Hooklink Pouch für die Vorfächer
TNT Leadbag für die Bleie
TNT Session Boilie Bag für Getränke 
Cygnet Buzzerbartasche
Fox System Box Large (die alte)

*Schlauchboot:* 
Bombard AX Mini zum Loten, Füttern und Drillen

Klein, schnell und mobil. Übergesetzt sind wir mit dem Teil zwar auch schon, aber so richtig empfehlenswert ist das nicht. Mit einem Minnkota ein kleiner Flitzer.

*Echolot:*
Lowrance X-125

Im Süßwasserbereich und bei den SW-Echos sicherlich das Empfehlenswerteste aufgrund guter Sendeleistung und einem absolut detailliert abbildendem Display.


----------



## Karpfenprofi15 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

*Ruten:

*2 x Fox Warrior 3.90 m 3 lb
2 x Shimano Hyperloop 3.60 m 3 lb

*Rollen:

*2 x Balzer Tidec Surf
2 x Daiwa Emcast 6000

*Rod Pod:

*1 x Fox Sky Pod 4-er Ausführung

*Swinger:

*4 x Fox Euro Swinger

*Bissanzeiger:*

2 x Delkim Txi

*Hauptschnurr:

*Anaconda Extreme Line 0,25 mm

*Schlagschnurr:

*Daiwa Seacast 0,25 mm bis 0,60 mm

*Zelt:

*Hagoar 2-Mann 

*Liege:

*Fox Stalker Bivvy

*Bivvy Table:

*Pelzer Bivvy Table


----------



## Tobi F (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Na dann...

*Ruten:* 2x Shimano Beastmaster Specimen 12´, 2,75lbs (Doppelstegberingung)

*Rollen:* 2x Shimano Super Baitrunner Aero XTE 

*Schnur:* Fox Soft Steel 0,34mm

*Camp:* Chub Oval Extra + Overwrap / aufgerüstet mit zwei Nash
Powerstick Bivvy Sticks und Eleminator Camou Dome (Angeldomäne)

*Liege/Stuhl:* Alu Bedchair Ultra Light (Angeldomäne) / Baumarktstuhl (das muss sich ändern )

*Schlafsack:* von Jever, kuschlig warm 

*Pod:* Fox Horizon 3er, (ab Mai evt. Skyscraper Multi Pod)

*Zubehör:* 2 Eleminator Karpfensäcke (Angeldomäne), Haken GLT Penetrator One, Cobra King Wurfrohr 20mm, Vorfachmaterial Kryston Snake Bite Gold und Merlin 25lbs, div. Wirbel, Siliconschläuche usw., TNT und Korda PAV Natze, X2 PVA Schnur, selbstgebautes Futterboot, Kamera Nikon F65, Stativ, Abhakmatte Eleminator Be-Super Safe Mat (Angeldomäne) usw.

*Futteral/Taschen:* Nash Apache Speed 5 12´Rutenfutteral#6 , Nash Monster Carryall#6 , JRC Nachbau der Fox Rod-Lok Buzz Bar Bag 3er (nur 16,-), Nash XL Stiff Rig Wallet, etc.

*Kescher:* einen No-Name Kescher und Ultimate Maxius (sehr groß )

*Bissanzeiger:* Ultimate Striker LSX Funk, 2x Fox Euro Swinger

Das war es glaub ich erstmal von mir, aber der nächste Einkauf kommt bestimmt.  !!!

MfG Tobi F


----------



## Wisawivompfeidnwilli (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

*Ruten*:      2 x Armalite MKII century

*Bissanzeiger:*  Fox Mx, Sx

*Rod Pod:*        Cygnet Fast Lock

*Swinger:*        Euro-swinger (Nachbau)
*
Rollen:*               2x Baitrunner 6000 RE

*Hauptschnur*:   Berkley Ironsilk

*Zelt:*              Be richie Weekendtripper
*
Liege:*                Anaconda Bedchair

*Schlafsack:*     Chub X-pedition 3

*Kescher:*         Nash Outlaw

*Abhakmatte*:    Ultimate Bullet

*Rucksack:*        Nash Speedload 60 Liter

*Haken:*            Fox Series2, Hayabusa, Owner


PS: Wenn mir einer vor 2 jahren gesagt hätte, dass ich mal so einen Beitrag schreibe, dem hätte ich den Vogel gezeigt.   Naja, die Zeiten ändern sich und was soll man sonst im Winter machen außer Tacklekaufen. |supergri


----------



## carper (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Hall0 zusammen,

eigentlich sind solche Threads eigentlich nicht mein Ding 
(Diese "Ich hab den Längsten von allen" Threads) aber da ich neu bin und mich bisher nur kurz vorgestellt habe hier mal mein Liste.


*Ruten:* 

3X Armalite Century MK II 13'' 3 lbs
3X Harrison Ballista 13" 2, 3/4 lbs
1X Fox Excel Spod Rod 12'' 5,5 lbs

*Rollen:* 

3X DAIWA Tournament S 5500 T
1X Shimano Big Baitrunner Long Cast (für die Spod Rod)

*Schnur:* 

0.35 er Shimano Technium
0.22 Fireline auf der Longcast inkl. Fox Tapered Mono Leader

*Vorfachmterialien:*

Kryston Snake bite, Merlin, Supa Nova, Silkworm
PB Products Green Hornet
PB Products Red Ant

*Haken:*

Fox 2xs
Owner Fly Liner
Korda Wide Gap

*Behausung:* 

Aqua Armadillo 2 Men
96' Titan


*Liege/Stuhl:* 

Fox Bivy Bed (das gute alte)
Fox Supa Recliner MK II

*Schlafsack:* 

Powerplus 

*Rod Pod:*

Amiaud Peche Extreme Carpo Edelstahl
Nash 4 Play Fixed 3 Rod

*Futteral:* 

FOX Royal Quiver Combo 13"

*Bissanzeiger:* 

Fox Rx
Fox Euros Blue Set
Fox MK 2 Blue Set

*Kescher:*

FOX Carbon Folding Net

*Weighing Equipment:*

Fox Elite Unhooking Mat
Fox Safty Weighsling
Fox Digital Waage inkl. Weighing Handle
Kennwood Weighmaster (für alle Fälle)

*Taschen:*

2X Fox Royal 75 und 100 ltr Ruckack
1X Fox Large Carryall
diverse Taschen fürs Kleinzeug (Foxbox usw.)

*Boot:*

Zodiac Cadet
zus. Minh Kota Endura 30
Lowrance I Finder Plus
Echo folgt demnächst

Gaskühlbox bei längeren Touren
Zeltheizung (inkl. Sauerstoffmangelsicherung GAAAANZ Wichtig) im Winter

Keine Ahnung ob ich alles hab, aber wenn ich was vergessen hab, kann es nicht mehr ganz so wichtig sein!

Gruss Sebastian


----------



## meckpomm (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

*Moinsen

*Das ist meine Ausrüstung 2005:*

Ruten*: 3x Zebco World Champion 2 in 12ft und 2,75Pfund
               eventuell auch bald was schweres

* Rollen:* 2x Shimano Power Aero XT, demnächst kommt die dritte

*Bissanzeiger:* modifizierte Fox RX mit 10.000er weisser Diode

*Rod Pod:* brauch ich nicht, benutze immer noch Power Sticks, im notfall nen TriPod-Adapter

*Swinger:* modifizierte Nash Wasp, so ich glück habe auch irgendwann mal das erste Wasp Modell
*Hauptschnur*: 1 Satz 15lbs Nash Bullet Braid(auslegen) und ein Satz 0,06er Whiplash(werfen)

*Zelt:* Nash Viper Cameleon mit Winterskin und zwei Schirme
*
Liege:* JRC Cocoon(altes Modell) in einen Trakker Liegenüberwurf für Zeltlose Nächte

*Schlafsack:* Hutchi Deep Sleep 2

*Kescher:* Fox Carbon Folding 42", eventuell bald das ganze auch nochmal in 52" als Bootskescher

*Abhakmatte*: Nash Beani Mat und Chub

*Boot:* Sportex grün 310

Dazu kommen Watstiefel von Le Chameau und ne Tarn Wathose sowie diverser Kleinkram...

MfG Rene


----------



## dropback (1. März 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Moin,

na dann will ich auch mal...
*
Ruten*: 3x Harrison Ballista 12" 2,75lbs (Handbuilt)
          3x Nash Pursuit 12", 2,75lbs
*Rollen:* 3x US 4500B
           3x Daiwa Emblem X5000T
*Bissanzeiger:* Delkim Standard mit Carpsounder Funk Box
*Rod Pod:* Mini Carpo Edelstahl, Goal Post
*Swinger:* Fox Euro
*Hauptschnur*: Sufix Synergy (30er), Ayaka (30er)
*Zelt:* Trakker Pioneer+Winterskin, Fox Evolution+Winterskin, Fox Oval Umbrella*
Liege:* JRC Cocoon(altes Modell), Fox Ultra2 (uralt), Fox Supa Chair 
*Schlafsack:* Nash Snug Bug, BLB Sommerschlafsack (so dick wie ne Bildzeitung )
*Kescher:* North Western (uralt, 10.000 Löcher )
*Abhakmatte*: Nash Beani Mat und noch ne Fox 
*Boot:* Sportex grün 270
*Echolot:* Eagle Fishmark 240
*Kocher:* Primus Multifuel
*Kopflampe*: Princeton Tec
Und natürlich der obligatorische Kleinkram (wenn er denn so klein ist  )
drop


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Dann will ich auch mal:m 






-*Ruten:* 
2 x Fox Warrior 12" 3lbs 

1 x Silstar X-cevlar carbon 11" 2lbs (für die Pose)



*-Rollen*: 
1 x Shimano US Baitrunner 3500B 

1 x Shimano US Baitrunner 4500B 

1 x Balzer Galaxy BR 660……(schrott, Ersatzrolle)  



-*Schnur:*
Sänger Anaconda Extrem 0,32mm 


*-Camp:* 
Chub Oval Extra Schirm + Überwurf 
JackWolfskin World's End RT (wenn 's was länger wird)



-*Stuhl/ Liege:* 
TNT Platinum Stuhl 

JRC Fehlproduktion(Logo fehlt) oder Nachbau des Stealth Bedchair 



-*Schlafsack:* 
McKinley Deckenschlafsack-Traveller Lite comfort


-*Pod/Rutenablage*: 
Ultimate Stabilizer,
Erdspieße 



-*Zubehör:* 
einiges was taugt und vieles was nicht der Rede wert ist


*-Futteral/Taschen*:
Ultimate Protect Packerholdall + 3x12 ft Einzelfutterale 

Ultimate Culture Carryall M

Rucksack Ultimate Culture 120L

Concept For You Boiliebag



*-Kescher*: 

Fischermann XXL 1m x 1m x 1m



*-Bissanzeiger:* 

3 x Carp Sounder Super Ex 
Funkbox Baukasten von ELV

3 x MK2 nachbau



*Bekleidung:* 

Balzer Edition Thermozweiteiler 

Arbeitswatthose (sehr robust und günstig) 



Wer fragen zu denn einzelnen Teilen hat bezüglich der Qualität usw............ soll einfach ne PN schicken dafür ist der Beitrag ja gedacht.#h


----------



## Bergi (2. März 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Momentan siehts bei mir so aus:

Ruten:
2x Daiwa Emblem 12ft in 2,5lbs und 2,75lbs
1x DAM Carpace 12ft 2,75lbs als Spotrod

Naja,im Moment reichen mir die Ruten.sind so weit OK.Wenn da nicht immer dieses doofe Geld wäre 

Rollen:
2x Shimano US Baitrunner 4500 B
1x Spro für Spotrod

Bin sehr Zufrieden damit.muss ich ja großartig nix zu schreiben.

Schnur:
Barkley Big game

Auch zufrieden damit

Unterkunft:
Hutchinson Big Boy Shelter 2 Mann
Sunbridge 1 Mann Brolly

Den Hutchinson Dome fische ich mit meinem Kollegen zusammen,wenn wir zusammen fischen gehen(meist).Ist leider nicht für den Winter geeignet.Aber so ist das nen Super Ding für 2 Mann mit viel Platzanspruch  Und besonders gut auch aufzubauen auf Beton oder harten Untergründen,da es von alleine steht.
Das Sunbridge Brolly habe ich mal bei Ebay geschossen.Da habe ich für 65 Euro echt nen Glücksfang gemacht.Super Dickes Material,intergrierte Seitenwände,Stormpolls und einfach nur stabil.Auch genial fürn Winter.Fische ich halt immer wenn ich alleine los bin.

Liege/Stuhl:
Fox Ultra 2 Bedchair

Einfach nur schlafen....

Schlafsack
Kavin Nash Snug Bug
+Fleecedecke

Reicht mit vollkommen aus.Wenns mal zu kalt wird kommt halt noch die Fleecedecke mit rein und wenn es zu warm ist hält halt nur die Fleecedecke her.

Pod/Rutenablage
Dreamtackle 4 Bein Pod(so wie nen Dreibein,halt nur als Vierbein)
und nen No name Goalpost Aufbau

Bin mit dem Pod eigentlich sehr zu Frieden.Kann die Ruten senkrecht stellen,Kann es in jedem Gelände aufbauen.Ist sehr stabil.
Das einzige was mich stört ist das große Gewicht.

Bissanzeiger
Carpsounder Super
Fox Euro Swinger Nachbauten

Die Carpsounder geb ich nie wieder her hehe
Denke werde mir diese Saison echte Euros holen,da bei den Nachbauten die Feder anfängt zu rosten!

Zubehör:
Hayabusa Haken 6,8
Fox Serie2 in 4-8
Corda Haken
Ultimate Inliner Bleie von 2,5-4 oz
Mikka bleibe fürs Bolt Rig
Petzl Tikka
Kryston Silkworm,Merlin,Snakebite in 12 bzw 15lbs
Amnesia
bla
bla
bla

Und so weiter ihr wisst scho 

Futteral/Taschen:
Ultimate 12ft Rutentasche
diverse kleine Ultimate Taschen:
Bleitasche,Rigwallet,Rucksack
RigBin

Bin mit Ultimate zwar nicht 100% zufrieden, aber für meinen nicht besonders großen Geldbeutel reichts dann schon.

Kescher/Abhakmatte:
No Name Kescher
FOX Elite Unhooking mat

Mit dem Kescher bin ich voll und ganz zu Frieden. Groß,gutes und tiefes Netz,Leicht.Was will man mehr?
Die Abhakmatte kann ich keinem empfehlen.Die ist schon so Platt nach 2 Jahren...Und wegen den einzelnen Kammern kann man die so gut wie gar nicht selber nach füllen.Werde mir diese Saison ne neue zu legen.


----------



## Brundle68 (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Hallo 

Bei dem oben beschriebenen Angelzeugs komm ich mir ganz klein und mickrig vor. |scardie: Trotzdem hät ich eine Frage, wenn's erlaubt. 

Was versteht Ihr unter Spod Rod? ;+ 

Lassen sich damit auch Karpfen angeln? #c 

Gruss an alle und Petri Heil im 2005 |wavey: 

Brundle


----------



## Pilkman (8. März 2005)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*



			
				Brundle68 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem oben beschriebenen Angelzeugs komm ich mir ganz klein und mickrig vor.



Dafür solls aber nicht gedacht sein. Ist eigentlich nur praktisch, denn wenn man sich für irgendeinen Ausrüstungsgegenstand interessiert, kann man den Betreffenden einfach mal anmailen und Erfahrungen aus erster Hand bekommen. Sonst wüßte man vielleicht gar nicht, dass jemand im Board das Betreffende nutzt.



			
				Brundle68 schrieb:
			
		

> ... was versteht Ihr unter Spod Rod? ;+
> 
> Lassen sich damit auch Karpfen angeln? ...



Eine Spod-Rod ist eine sehr kräftige Rute mit einer hohen Testkurve zwischen 4 und 6 oder mehr Pfund, die eigentlich ausschließlich dazu benutzt wird, um die mit Partikeln, Pellets oder Boilies gefüllten Futterraketen an den Platz zu werfen. Normale Ruten sind für diese Gewichte wesentlich zu weich, allenfalls Brandungsruten kann man dafür ganz gut zweckentfremden.


----------



## Dobie (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Ich fülle mich auch arm wenn ich das Gerät der anderen hier sehe!
Jeder hat hier shimano baitrunner und jeder 2 ne Rute von Fox!

Gibt wohl nichts vergleichbares wie Shimano?

Mfg


----------



## Sveni90 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Mein tackle


gruß sven


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Schnur
> Berkley BG Specimen, Sufix Synergie, ProFish Ghostline
> Billig und bewährt. Dieses Jahr wird die Dreamtackle Sensi touch getestet. Und Berkley ist auch nicht mehr ganz so wie sie war. Die Profish ist übrigens eine UK-Meeresschnur, und wer behauptet, es gäbe was abriebfesteres, der lügt.


Meinst Du die DREAMLINE Super Touch oder die Berkley Sensi Thin
Könnte natürlich auch ein eigener Mix sein oder Du hast Dich so über Berkley geärgert :m 





Also, ich habe eine 0.28 davon ein paar Jahre im Einsatz und die ist wirklich spitzenklasse, vor allem bei dem Preis!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*



> DREAMLINE Super Touch


 Genau, Du hast Recht, ich mich verschrieben *schäm*

Die Berkley Trilene Big Game ist etwas geändert, nicht schlechter, nicht besser. Leicht andere färbung, teils andere Durchmesserangaben...

Von Der Berkley Sensithin kann ich dagegen nur warnen. Knüppelsteif, die Werte stimmen hinten wie vorne nicht und noch nichtmal abriebfest.



> Ich fülle mich auch arm wenn ich das Gerät der anderen hier sehe!
> Jeder hat hier shimano baitrunner und jeder 2 ne Rute von Fox!
> 
> Gibt wohl nichts vergleichbares wie Shimano?


Kein Grund zu Weinen  Ich hab übrigens KEINE Shimano mehr. Ne Foxrute ebensowenig. Und das bleibt auch erstmal so.
Denn es gibt durchaus besseres wie Shimano. (Daiwa!)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## carp-kutte (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Wenn`s wirklich jemand wissen will !!!

Ruten:   1 x Shimano AERO Specimen Fast Action 13 Fuß 3 1/2 lb.
            1 x Shimano STRADIC Specimen Fast Action 13 Fuß 3 lb.
            1 x Shimano BAITRUNNER Specimen Fast Action 13 Fuß 2 3/4 lb.
Rollen:   3 x Shimano BAITRUNNER AERO GT 6010 
            2 x Shimano BIG BAITRUNNER Long Cast 
            2 x Shimano ULTEGRA XT 10000
Schnur: Black Energy von Falcon
Vorfachschnur: Kryston Merlin 25 lbs.
Haken : Owner Flyliner gr.1 
Bleie   : Inliner von Fox oder Quantum 60 - 100 gramm       
Camp  : Fast up Villa von Pelzer + einen Schirm von Koch 250cm Durchmesser
Liege  : No Name von Moritz
Stuhl  : Campingstuhl
Schlafsack : Bundeswehr mit Daunen
Futteral : Pelzer Executive 13 Fuß
Rod Pod : Quattro Pod von Fox
Abhakmatte : Rod Hutchinson
Kescher : Fox Xtreme`
Swinger : 3 x Fox Euro Swinger
Bißanzeiger : 3 x Delkim Txi Funk + 1 x Reciver RX 2000
                  2 x Fox SXv

P. S. Und das meiste schon seit vielen Jahren.
Schöne Grüße     Carp-Kutte.#h :m


----------



## Pilkman (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*



			
				Dobie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fülle mich auch arm wenn ich das Gerät der anderen hier sehe! ...



Quark, Du beneidest andere, weil sie so bekloppt sind, ziemlich viel Kohle in die Ausrüstung für ihr Hobby zu stecken?!  :q

Ehrlich, darauf muss man nicht neidisch sein, denn dafür macht wahrscheinlich jeder von uns auf seine Art Abstriche bei anderen Dingen, die ansonsten drin wären.... oder hat keine Familie zu versorgen... oder... oder... oder... |kopfkrat 

PS:
Es gibt Ausrüstungsgegenstände, bei denen lohnt die Investition in gute und namhafte Ware, aber es gibt auch viel Zeugs, was absolut unnötig ist bzw. in günstigen Alternativen verfügbar ist. Diese Unterschiede gilt es zu kennen...


----------



## Carppauli (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*



			
				Dobie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fülle mich auch arm wenn ich das Gerät der anderen hier sehe!
> 
> 
> 
> Mfg



Das brauchst du nicht,Tackle fängt keine Fische !


----------



## BastiFantasti (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Fuuteraltasche: Perca Deluxe Karpfenfutteral, dort passen auch mal mehrere Ruten rein und es ist demnach auch noch sehr geräumig.

moin kevin  
könntest du noch weitere positive wie auch negative Eigenschaften der perca deluxe karpfenfutteral ztieren, denn ich wollte mird dieses futteral auch zulegen. doch weil ich bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrungen mit günstigen futteralen gemacht habe, sprich riss am tragenriehm oder kaputter reißverschluss#q, würde ich mich um eine antwort sehr freuen :vik:

BastiFantasti      #h


----------



## duck_68 (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*



BastiFantasti schrieb:


> Fuuteraltasche: Perca Deluxe Karpfenfutteral, dort passen auch mal mehrere Ruten rein und es ist demnach auch noch sehr geräumig.
> 
> moin kevin
> könntest du noch weitere positive wie auch negative Eigenschaften der perca deluxe karpfenfutteral ztieren, denn ich wollte mird dieses futteral auch zulegen. doch weil ich bis jetzt nur schlechte erfahrungen mit günstigen futteralen gemacht habe, sprich riss am tragenriehm oder kaputter reißverschluss#q, würde ich mich um eine antwort sehr freuen :vik:
> ...





Basti, hast Du eigentlich bemerkt, dass in diesem Thread seit über 2 Jahren nicht mehr gepostet wurde??????


----------



## HD4ever (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

kann man ja nun umbenennen lassen ... wer fischt was 2008 .... :m


----------



## j4ni (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Wer fischt was 2005*

Dann wäre der entsprechende Thread für 2008 aber über


----------

